# BG Corp



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Anybody seen, heard or has any comments on this speakers........

http://www.gadgetell.com/tech/tag/bg/

http://www.bgcorp.com/


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Ask this guy.

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/member.php?u=14758


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

BG, also known as Bohlender-Graebener, have been around a while and seem to have built up quite a following. I have no personal experience with them, but the mere fact that they're in the very middle of the bang for the buck category (and higher) and are still alive says something good about them. I'd give them a listen if the opportunity presented itself, but of course as with all speakers, I'd never buy prior to listening.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

